# Passenger Occupancy Sensor Bypass



## DMEX (Jun 2, 2009)

I recently took delivery of an Audi A1 and I am going to drive to Phoenix and install some Recaro CS seats in it. Since it is a European Model, it has a different POS installed in the passenger seat. I purchased a new Sensor from the Dealer but I don't know how it works. I understand these can be bypassed to show there is always a passenger in the seat but I can find nothing on how to do it. Is anyone familiar with these?
To paraphrase what I have read, the mat is composed of two sheets glued together. Increased pressure on the sensor mat causes an electrical resistance change informing the system the seat is occupied. The sensor is a switch which will show an open or closed circuit depending upon whether the seat is unoccupied or occupied with more than 40Kg. For diagnostic purposes, there is a 470 ohm resistor in parallel with the sensor in order to determine if the seat is vacant or any of the wares connecting the sensor with the ECU are broken.


----------

